# Should I post how old I am or that against the rules



## Helloitsme (Dec 31, 2013)

Should I post this or not??


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Helloitsme said:


> Should I post this or not??


It's not against the rules. Why do you want to post your age? By the way, you must be at least 18 if you want to join this forum.


----------



## Helloitsme (Dec 31, 2013)

In the Introduction section it says tell us a little more about your self.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Helloitsme said:


> In the Introduction section it says tell us a little more about your self.


Well, then, tell away!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

It makes no difference if you post your age since many of us posting here will, due to advancing age, have forgotten your age winthin a nanosecond after reading your post. Dawg here will be 72 in February and retired to Mexico when 59. Where the interim 13 years went is beyond me. I have developed a theory that, as Chiapas is much closer to the equator than Northern California, there is some sort of time warp here and the reason that people in Chiapas seem to be moving more slowly than people in San Francisco but get where they are going more rapidly has to do with the fact that if one is poor in Chiapas, as many, many are, that means no car so one´s universe shrinks accordingly to about 100 meters from one´s home whereas in the San Francisco Bay Area one has to live 100 miles from one´s destination just to afford a place to sack out for the night between commutes.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hound Dog said:


> It makes no difference if you post your age since many of us posting here will, due to advancing age, have forgotten your age winthin a nanosecond after reading your post. Dawg here will be 72 in February and retired to Mexico when 59. Where the interim 13 years went is beyond me. I have developed a theory that, as Chiapas is much closer to the equator than Northern California, there is some sort of time warp here and the reason that people in Chiapas seem to be moving more slowly than people in San Francisco but get where they are going more rapidly has to do with the fact that if one is poor in Chiapas, as many, many are, that means no car so one´s universe shrinks accordingly to about 100 meters from one´s home whereas in the San Francisco Bay Area one has to live 100 miles from one´s destination just to afford a place to sack out for the night between commutes.


Hmmm... I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one to note the above-mentioned "closer to the equator time warp". It always seems we get more out of a day when in southern climes, even when taking the time to stop and visit with friends met along the way, a coffee here, a taco there. I thought maybe it had to do with starting the day earlier thanks to the pre-dawn "melodies" of the roosters. But even Latin American friends living in Canada have noted that in Latin America _rinde más el día_ "the day goes further" than here in the north.


----------

